# TT MK3 - Proposal



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Woke up this morning and whilst having my morning coffee, I decided to read up on Piston-Heads News.

Seems there is news in the Automotive world of the New Mk3 TT gracing showrooms this year. Apparently its going to be based on a smaller version of the R8 type of styling and have alternative power solutions (doubt it'll be hybrid) but perhaps some other new technology.

Question is - does this mean the value of the MK1 TT will drop even further?!

Here is the full article.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=21526


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

nonsense ! utter complete nonsense!

Audi would invest soo much into developing a TTRS just to throw in a new model one year later... just does not make sense

Audi might release a concept of the R4 which will have a shared platform with VW and Porsche for a mid engine roadster, but the TT will stay and if anything might get a slight minor cosmetic upgrade, and definitely some new bits in the interior. Only :!:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

hanzo said:


> nonsense ! utter complete nonsense!
> 
> Audi would invest soo much into developing a TTRS just to throw in a new model one year later... just does not make sense


Errr, sorry to break it to you, but it's not nonsense and it does make sense. There will be nothing this year or next, but the MK2 TT will be 6 years old in 2012, and an RS model in Audi's range always appears 1-2 years before the end of a model's lifecycle.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If that is the new Mk3 I like the look of it. 8) Particularly the bulge over the rear arches... 

And Kev is right. The RS models always appear as the base design is being run out. I hope it's true. I've never been a real fan of the Mk2

Cheers

Rich


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

TT_tesh said:


> Seems there is news in the Automotive world of the New Mk3 TT gracing showrooms *this year*.


I'd say no way will there be a brand new TT in showrooms within the next ten months. 
Some facelifting and yes, maybe even some new - and hopefully innovative - powerplant option(s), but not an all-new, completely-redesigned model (which is what I'd regard as "MKIII").
Would be great to see them launch the mid-engined sports car proposal that's been floating around (R4) though.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Woke up this morning and whilst having my morning coffee, I decided to read up on Piston-Heads News.
> 
> Seems there is news in the Automotive world of the New Mk3 TT gracing showrooms this year. Apparently its going to be based on a smaller version of the R8 type of styling and have alternative power solutions (doubt it'll be hybrid) but perhaps some other new technology.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, Mk2 values will drop even more!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Does look a lot like the R8 I must add. Also seems there is a hint of Alfa Romeo styling in there?

Wonder what the powerplants will be ranging from?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> And Kev is right. The RS models always appear as the base design is being run out. I hope it's true. I've never been a real fan of the Mk2
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


It was the case not long ago that no one would expect that Audi would have more than one RS model on sale at the same time also.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

conneem said:


> It was the case not long ago that no one would expect that Audi would have more than one RS model on sale at the same time also.


That was due to the RS production line being limited, that's now changed though...


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Woke up this morning and whilst having my morning coffee, I decided to read up on Piston-Heads News.
> 
> Seems there is news in the Automotive world of the New Mk3 TT gracing showrooms this year.


This is nonsense that it will appear in showrooms this year ...

i never said they will not release it by 2012


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Speechless............... Another TT?????
So soon???


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i have no idea why some people on here are so convinced that within the next few months a new TT is coming out!! thats just mad!

i say earliest 2012


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hanzo said:


> i have no idea why some people on here are so convinced that within the next few months a new TT is coming out!! thats just mad!
> 
> i say earliest 2012


same with all the crap photoshop jobs that constantly get published whenever theres a hint of a new car, people will believe what they want to believe. what difference will it making seeing a new car before the order books are open and seeing it at a motor show? its not like anyone can get one until the books are offically open, unless your justin timberlake...


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i am justin....

or wuz i MADONNA??? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

As long as it comes with Vegetables I will be interested...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> As long as it comes with Vegetables I will be interested...


Have you not been briefed yet Paul ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

must have missed that one!


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

leenx said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


how did this thread work itself out of its own forum.

most of us are bored if hearing the rumours/gossip. stupid talking about it until anything is official


----------



## sertio (Oct 30, 2009)

This is the new audi E-TRON, its based on the R8 and its hybrid, its pretty fast too


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

sertio said:


> This is the new audi E-TRON, its based on the R8 and its hybrid, its pretty fast too


Actually it is the R4 e-Tron.
Given the news from Geneva in the last couple of weeks re the A1 and A8, all model ranges will have a e-Tron variant.
The MKIII may very well be renamed R4 as it makes much more sense than having the TT as the odd name in the naming regime.
The styling might also hint strongly at the what we might see as it seems a very logical progression by Walter De Silva from his MKII to his MKIII (R4?)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

The Audi ETron is on the site, see below

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/erlebniswelt/design___technologie/audi_e-tron.html

(SOURCE AUDI DE 
Compact sports car with all-electric drive
Audi is showing an uncompromising purist compact sports car with all-electric drive at the first major auto show of 2010. The Detroit showcar Audi e-tron is the name of this 3.93 meter (154.72 in) long and 1.78 meter (70.08 in) wide but just 1.22 meter (48.03 in) tall two-seater; just a few months after the debut of the Audi e-tron at the 2009 Frankfurt Motor Show, this is now the second electric concept vehicle from the brand with the four rings.

Coupled with the Detroit showcar Audi e-tron's low gross weight of around only 1,350 kilograms (2976.24 lb), high-torque power units driving the rear wheels guarantee commensurate road performance. Two electric motors with a combined output of 150 kW (204 hp) and 2,650 Nm (1954.54 lb-ft) accelerate the coupe with ASF-design aluminum body from 0 to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in just 5.9 seconds. The Audi e-tron accomplishes the sprint from 60 to 120 km/h (37.28 - 74.56 mph) in a mere 5.1 seconds.
)

Note chaps, its near the TT weight, sounds like a similar chassis. I was the the Geneva car show, want the bad news boys!!! The world seems to be producing ELECTRIC HYBRIDS, this is not to be produced yet...so dont worry...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

R5T said:


>


where do i sign? [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Senator said:


> The MKIII may very well be renamed R4 as it makes much more sense than having the TT as the odd name in the naming regime.


Agreed, I've said before that I would be surprised to see the TT dropped in favour of the R4.

There is one problem with this, and that's the R4 is a two-seater. The four seats in the TT is very important for sales as many companies won't allow two-seater cars.

Either-way, I don't think I can expect to afford the next model for about 15 years, so there is no point me worrying about it!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wowowowo    

That looks stunning, but getting married next year so will no longer be practical in a few years. Ive told my MRS to be that i want 14 kids 

But we eventually agreed on 3-4


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> wowowowo
> 
> That looks stunning, but getting married next year so will no longer be practical in a few years. Ive told my MRS to be that i want 14 kids
> 
> But we eventually agreed on 3-4


congrats man, but 3-4 kids 

People carrier will be a must when you go on family outings


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

R5T said:


>


i love!!! front looks like an aston, rear looks like a ferrari 355?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11005102613 ... -confirmed


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont know if i like it as much as the TT and that wont be out till 2013-14 cause audi are no where near having there run out of the TT mk2 yet which is still a big seller and getting good reviews. Looks good from the front but dont like the back really and they could never do away with the TT name its iconic to audi calling it R4 would just make it have no character what so ever and would be a coporate decision to make everything the same [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> I dont know if i like it as much as the TT and that wont be out till 2013-14 cause audi are no where near having there run out of the TT mk2 yet which is still a big seller and getting good reviews. Looks good from the front but dont like the back really and they could never do away with the TT name its iconic to audi calling it R4 would just make it have no character what so ever and would be a coporate decision to make everything the same [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I really like it, it's so "Bauhaus", the only way a Audi should look like.


----------



## number12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not that keen to be honest. reminds me of a Ferrari 308, from the back anyway.


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, I must say, if the next TT (R4 or whatever) looks like that, I'm in love ! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

fuscobal said:


> Wow, I must say, if the next TT (R4 or whatever) looks like that, I'm in love ! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


It could also look like this.


----------

